
Interviewing at Jane Street - allenleein
https://blogs.janestreet.com/interviewing-at-jane-street/
======
chmaynard
> Like many companies, we are looking for extremely talented technical people.

This statement is a red flag that I probably wouldn’t be happy working at Jane
Street. I’m very interested in functional programming, I’m motivated to learn
to use languages like OPML, and I think I’m a talented software developer. Am
I EXTREMELY talented? Probably not, but why is that important?

~~~
informatimago
It's important because otherwise you'll fall into this situation:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13012554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13012554)

